# Nathaniel Homes on baptism and the seed of believers



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2021)

... The due genuine sense of which words according to Verse 25. is this: These to whom the Apostle speaks _were children of the Covenant which God made with their Fathers, saying unto Abraham, And in thy seed shall all kindreds of the Earth be blessed._ According to _Gen._ 12.3. _Gen._ 17.7. _Gen._ 22.18. which Texts do write it as clearly as the sun beams.


1. That _the administration of the first seal of outward confirmation of this Covenant_ was given to all the natural seed at least of believing _Abraham’s_ family, and so downward, _Act._ 3.25. and _Gen._ 17.7, 9, _&c._ keeping within the Church, and not cast out for misdemeanours. Therefore the same _administration_ of the 1 Seal in the New Testament to all the natural seed of believing Gentile parents, is held forth by virtue of this text, _Act._ 3.25. It comes down _to all the kindred of the elect,_ which could not be in _Circumcision_ which is abolished in the New Testament but in some thing analogical; _ergo_ in Baptism.
2. That the _efficacy_ of this Covenant with _Abraham_ is to his seed _in turning them away every one from their iniquities. Act._ 3.26. According to _Gen._ 12.3. _Gen._ 17.22. _Gen._ 22.18. That in _Abraham,_ that is in _his seed,_ namely be _blessed,_ even to them his Covenant should be established. And so by a just analogy, Baptism administered to the seed of believers should be _effectual,_ where Christ should come in effectually to turn them from their sins, whether afore, or at, or after Baptism, as he shall think fit. ...
For more, see Nathaniel Homes on baptism and the seed of believers.


----------

